# Google- Learning to live with dangerous food allergies - ChronicleLive



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Learning to live with dangerous food allergiesChronicleLive, UK - <nobr>5 hours ago</nobr>Common complaints include *irritable bowel syndrome*, which is caused by an inability to digest resistant starches formed by reheating or reprocessed starchy *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

